# صلوا لاجل العراق



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2016)

يارب ارحم شعبك. 
أرض قديسك  لاتتركها تتألم 
 اصلي باسمك أن تبطل كل مؤامرات العدو عليها 
وكل شكوى إبليس نطلب حمايه شعبك على أعتاب الأرض
 من الشمال إلى الجنوب ومن الشرق إلى الغرب .
إلهي سور حول العراق نور وحماية  الروح القدس .
إلهي اسمع واستجيب
امييين





​


----------



## Maran+atha (4 يوليو 2016)

ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح 
ارجو منك ياربى أن تنقذ شعبك من كل شر
احفظهم يإلهنا من أجل اسمك القدوس الذى دعى عليهم
لا تسمح ياربي أن تستقر عصا الاشرار على نصيب الصديقين. 

بشفاعة القديسة المملؤة مجدا العذراء مريم أم النور
وجميع طغمات الملائكة القديسين الذين فى فردوس النعيم
وجميع القديسين الذين ارضوك يارب بأعمالهم الصالحة كل حين

يارب استجب سريعا
 آمين.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يوليو 2016)

يا رب انظر الى شعبك فى العراق-- اعينه يا رب-- 
مد يدك يا رب و ابعد كل شر من شرير قادم عليها
 يا ربنا ليس لنا سواك نلجاء له و ليس سواك قادر--
يا ربنا اسمع و استجب و غلاوه ماما العدرا عندك
امين


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2016)

يارب ارجوك احمى العراق وشعبها
من غدر الارهاب من الاعداء
انت القادر على كل شىء واحنا ملناش غيرك 
لان الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عندك انت بارب 
اكسر شوكه الاهارب فى كل مكان 
بصلوات جميع الفديسين وعلى رأسهم ام النور القديسه مريم امين​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يوليو 2016)

*بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات

ليتقدس اسمك،

ليأت ملكوتك،

لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم.

واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة،

لكن نجنا من الشرير.

لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد.

آمين

.....................................................................................


بأسم الأب والأبن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


السلام لك يا مريم

يا ممتلئة نعمة الرب معك

مباركة انتِ في النساء ومباركة ثمرة بطنك يسوع

يا مريم القديسة يا والدة الله

صلّي لاجلنا نحن الخطأة

الآن وفي ساعة موتنا . 

امين


يا رب احفظ العراق ارضا وشعبا ونجنا من عمل الشيطان الشرير 

وارحمنا يا رب من كل المصائب والشرور 

وانعم على العراق بالامن والامان والسلام
*


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2016)

ماران اثا
حبواعدائكم
كاندي
باول
امييين يارب
شكراااا لصلواتكم الجميلة من اجل بلدي الجريح
يارب السلام والامان لجميع البلدان​


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يوليو 2016)

*إرع خرافك يا الله 
بدد مشورة اخيتوفل
مِن بيمينك و إلمس بيدك شعبك العراقى
إسمع صراخنا ، و لا تجعل خطايانا تقف حائل بيننا
ارينا مجدك ، نحن جبلتك و صنع يديك
فانت قادر على كل شىء ولا يعسر عليك امر
قوى اخوتنا بالعراق و اظهر لهم مجدك ، قوى الضعفاء ، إشفى السقمى ، مِن عليهم بمجدك و قصر تجربتك عليهم - لانه من يتبرر امامك يا الله
اريهم خلاصك و شتت مشورة الاشرار و بارك شعبك هناك 
آمين
*


----------

